# Pics Of My New Retic (dial up warning)



## kevyn (Apr 24, 2004)

Just picked this guy up yesturday, and he's feeding right away. Fed him a rat first off, then a rabbit. He's got a strong fed response and an evil attitude. He's going to be fun to tame. I don't know about his linage, or locale (if any true locale), but I was told his mother is 22 feet. That makes me think he's Sulawesi, but I can't be sure.


----------



## Tommo (Apr 24, 2004)

is this your first retic? nice snake


----------



## roadkill5000 (Apr 24, 2004)

nice snake kevyn it has nice yellow markings goodluck in taming it. 
how long is it?


----------



## kevyn (Apr 24, 2004)

Yep this is my first retic. I'm very excited, and I don't know what took me so long to get one. We're hoping to be adding some tigers, super tigers, and albinos soon too. He's pretty small right now, about 5 feet or so. I don't think his previous owner fed him enough. He's had a good feeding between last night and tonight ( adult rat, and 1lbs rabbit). He'll grow like a weed in no time. Taming him will be the hard part. He's vicious as hell. I also think his previous owner was very intimidated by him. Oh well, I don't mind getting bitten :twisted: .

Thanks guys for the complements. I'll post more pictures of him soon.


----------



## roadkill5000 (Apr 24, 2004)

no worries i look forward to seeing them


----------



## dobermanmick (Apr 24, 2004)

You have a nice snake there 
Kevyn what restrictions do you have on owning snakes from other countries ?


----------



## kevyn (Apr 24, 2004)

None. Other than requiring CITIES paper work for all Appendix 1 animals, we're essentially free to have whatever we want.


----------



## dobermanmick (Apr 24, 2004)

Thats sounds great I am not wanting to get exotics but it would be great not to have any restrictions 
Thanks kevyn you must have a great collection !
Cheers Mick


----------



## kevyn (Apr 24, 2004)

We've actually thinned it out alot lately, to make room for more giants. We've sold off all our Boas, Ball Pythons, and Spotted Pythons. We're heading into more of the Asian giant pythons, so we need room. Oh and more rooms for lots of hots that we're expecting soon. Just check out my photo gallery if you want. Thanks for the kind words.


----------



## Fuscus (Apr 24, 2004)

Kevyn, how much do you spend on reptiles a week?


----------



## kevyn (Apr 24, 2004)

Well, ya alot.


----------



## Springherp (Apr 24, 2004)

> None. Other than requiring CITIES paper work for all Appendix 1 animals, we're essentially free to have whatever we want.



I reckon rules such as that would be great In Australia for all the amateur herpetologists. But it would also mean that just any idiot could buy a snake and keep it in a shoebox or release it when it gets too big for them to handle.


----------



## Ricko (Apr 24, 2004)

that is one awesome looking snake kevyn. when you get those vens make sure you post some pics. get a pic of the teethmarks it leaves on you if you unfortunetly get tagged by it. also if you dont mind me asking what did he/she cost you?


----------



## Nicole (Apr 25, 2004)

Absolutely gorgeous Kevyn!
I love retics.... update us on how you go getting the little darling to be more sociable.
Congrats!


----------



## kevyn (Apr 25, 2004)

> I reckon rules such as that would be great In Australia for all the amateur herpetologists. But it would also mean that just any idiot could buy a snake and keep it in a shoebox or release it when it gets too big for them to handle.



That's exactly what's been happening in Florida. There are thriving populations now of Retics, Burms, Balls, Nile Monitors, Iguanas, and Boa Constrictors just to name a few. No word on what the ecological effects of this will be.





> that is one awesome looking snake kevyn. when you get those vens make sure you post some pics. get a pic of the teethmarks it leaves on you if you unfortunetly get tagged by it. also if you dont mind me asking what did he/she cost you?



I'll post when the hots get here for sure. I can't wait for my Monocle Cobras. I got a great deal on him, he was $200 CND for him and a very large custom enclosure. Thanks again for all the kind words.


----------



## Fuscus (Apr 25, 2004)

kevyn said:


> Well, ya alot.


Well, I guessed that.
If you don't mind me asking, how much did the retic cost?


----------



## kevyn (Apr 25, 2004)

See a couple posts back.


----------



## Greebo (Apr 25, 2004)

That's it!! I can't take this any more!
I'm opening a Zoo soo I can keep some of these beauties.
Who's with me?


----------



## africancichlidau (Apr 25, 2004)

I'm in


----------



## Magpie (Apr 25, 2004)

I'm in as long as we open it near my house.


----------



## AGAMIDAE (Apr 26, 2004)

Keyvin I am so jealus of you I love retics, and that one is beautiful....you will have to devote a room for it (he or she)


----------



## Nicole (Apr 26, 2004)

Got my support Greebs! I'll start looking for an appropriate site in North Sydney...


----------



## Ricko (Apr 26, 2004)

im definetly in on the zoo idea, i want white bengal tigers or one of those liger cubs bred not long ago in africa i think.


----------



## Hickson (Apr 26, 2004)

kevyn said:


> He's vicious as hell. Oh well, I don't mind getting bitten :twisted: .



I bet you won't be saying that when he's 15 foot!

Hix


----------

